# Měla jsem to za hotový



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, asi tomu rozumím, ale nejsem jistá.
- A když se narodil Jakub, měla jsem to za hotový. Měl tu svou postýlku a spal tu aspon jednou v každým týdnu- (Jakub je vnuk vyprávěčky).
Že to hned rozhodla? že ani nebylo potřeba o tom mluvit, že to bylo samozřejmost?
Děkuju moc


----------



## texpert

Tak každopádně to měla za *rozhodnuté*. Abych věděl, kdo o tom rozhodl, potřeboval bych více kontextu.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju, myslím že ted je to jasné.


----------



## werrr

Pokud není z kontextu zcela jasné, že se jedná o důsledek rozhodnutí, radši bych zůstal u obecnějšího “měla to za dané”.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, děkuju moc


----------

